# Lightroomkillertips.com???



## russellsnr (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi, I as a new user to Lightroom 4 have done searches on the web for tips and tuts and one of the sites I see come up a lot is Lightroomkillertips.com but on the results page of Opera it gives this in red letters "Warning: Dangerous Downloads". I no that the page is from  Kelby Media and just wondered has anyone else seen this? I did email Kelby and the reply was basically "Thank-you for your interest in Kelby Media" end of reply!
Thanks
Russ


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jul 14, 2012)

Russ, it's not Opera, it's Yahoo that's putting up that tag.

Google 'yahoo dangerous download warning' and find out way more than you want to know. 

It's likely that lightroomkillertips, either now or at some relatively recent time linked to a blog or similar, which linked to something else with a bad reputation, which is now being ferreted out by Yahoo. I think there's very little risk if you make sure anything you download is coming directly from killertips.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 14, 2012)

Brad Snyder said:


> ... I think there's very little risk if you make sure anything you download is coming directly from killertips.


If you have a current AV program checking these D/Ls there is less risk because the AV program will ferret out Trojans and virii.


----------

